# Improving Skin quality? Through Diet?



## Corporal Hicks (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi,
Does anybody know what kind of diet is useful for improving the quality and appearance of skin? Especially on the face? Since I suffer badly from spots and no anti-spot cream seems to work, maybe changing my diet can help!

Kind Regards


----------



## Jaymeister (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.acne-advice.com/diet/savers.shtml


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 6, 2005)

Nick. Go to www.ayurveda.com
Download the pfd Guidelines For Determining  Your Constitution
Also download the pfd Food Guidelines for Basic Constitutioal Types
After determining your Dosha, pay special attention to the section on oils in the Food Guidelines.
                                                  Enjoy


----------



## Black Bear (Jun 29, 2005)

Much of the ayurvedic theoretical model has been disproven. Not to say that none of it will work, and I'm all in favour of doing natural stuff where you don't have to fork over dough. I'm just saying.

Drink lots of water. Once a day, drink hot water with a quarter lemon in it, then eat the lemon, peel and all.

For anything "weird", (spots?) check in with a dermatologist. Those guys know what they're doing.


----------

